# IEC 60870-5-104 Protokoll, Steuerungen



## MartinM (21 März 2017)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne wissen, welche Wago-Steuerungen das IEC 60870-5-104 Protokoll unterstützen. Leider bin ich auf deren Webseite nicht fündig geworden.

MfG
Martin M.


----------



## Lars Weiß (21 März 2017)

Spontan fallen mir da der 880 und der 8202 ein.

Suche mal nach "Telecontrol", dann wirst du fündig.


----------



## KLM (21 März 2017)

"Telecontrol" ist schon ganz richtig. Bei den Artikelnummern erkennst Du das an der 1 oder 2 (für ECO) am Ende. Also z.B. 750-880/025-001 oder 750-8202/025-001.


----------



## .:WAGO::015652:. (24 März 2017)

Hallo Martin, Hallo Community,

folgende Controller mit Telecontrol-Funktion bieten wir zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt an:
Die Generationen unterscheiden sich hauptsächlich in der Speicherkapazität und CPU-Leistung.

Normale Generation: 
 750-872 => normaler Standard-Telecontrol-Controller

Neuere Generation: 
750-880/025-001   => normaler Standard-Telecontrol-Controller
750-880/025-002   => ist eine Eco-Variante des Telecontrol-Controllers 
750-880/040-002   => XTR-Varainte des Telecontrol-Controllers 
 
Neueste Generation: 
 750-8202/025-001 => normaler Standard-Telecontrol-Controller 
 750-8202/025-002 => ist eine Eco-Variante des Telecontrol-Controllers 
750-8202/040-001 => XTR-Varainte des Telecontrol-Controllers 
750-8206/025-001 => Telecontrol-Controller mit CAN und PROFIBUS-Schnittstelle 
750-8206/040-001 => XTR-Varainte und Telecontrol-Controller mit CAN und PROFIBUS-Schnittstelle 
 750-8207/025-001 => Standard-Telecontrol-Controller mit integriertem Mobilfunkmodem
758-874/000-130   => IPC
758-874/000-131   => IPC

Für eine durchschnittliche Anwendung ohne spezielle Anforderung, würde ich Ihnen je nach Größe des Projektes die 750-8202 oder 750-880-Telecontrol-Serie empfehlen.


----------

